# Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW!



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

_Pardon the pics, they glazed over a bit from their washing!_
My Review of ECS Stg3 Brakes !!!
*WOW*! These things clamp nice! Had a chance to drive ~1,700 miles round trip from Cleveland, OH to Auburn, AL for the APR BBQ. It was a good show and a lot of fun. Although freeway driving did not need much braking, there were a few times I got cut off or just playing around gave the brakes a little excercise.
ECS has put together a GREAT brake kit! These things work like a charm with just Mintex Red pads, but I plan to also test some Hawk pads here in the near future. Although the Stg3 are expensive, I've seen the new Stg2+ versions they are coming out with (the new 2piece versions) and they are REALLY hot.
Long story short, Porsche brake kits are yummy! Can't wait to see what final pricing/etc for the new ECS brake kits are. Also, Paul/ECS had a 2pc rear brake upgrade on his Jetta at the APR BBQ that has my name all over it... sah-weet! Look for more on that soon, and once the good weather comes and I hit a road course, more "descriptive" reviews too... cheers!!


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (Shaka)*

what is their web site?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (amdmaxx)*

http://www.ecstuning.com


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (dcomiskey)*

will the kit fit under my R16 BBS Jetta WE wheels (I have Golf 4 TDi)...


----------



## awwsheeet (May 17, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (amdmaxx)*

quote:[HR][/HR]will the kit fit under my R16 BBS Jetta WE wheels (I have Golf 4 TDi)...
[HR][/HR]​will these fit my mk1 rabbit gti? the the wheels are 14s tires i have are 215/45/14 
im kiddding


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (Shaka)*

Since I've had a few IM's asking aboutt his setup ...
- No spacers were used to clear my wheel/tire combo, fits perfect!
- Kit requires 17" wheels (very few if any 16s will clear!)
- My wheels are 19x8 OZ Superleggera wheels
- This kit clears the stock TT 5-spoke wheels fine too, IIRC...
Check out ECS Tuning's web site for more details!!


----------



## atlasfields (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (Shaka)*

This is a cool upgrade but wouldn't fit under my BBS's (17) without spacers. I am waiting for the 13" stage two kit to be released.


----------



## amdmaxx (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (atlasfields)*

From ECS? How r they?
Anyone has experience/review of RPIequipped kit?
Thanks
quote:[HR][/HR]This is a cool upgrade but wouldn't fit under my BBS's (17) without spacers. I am waiting for the 13" stage two kit to be released.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (atlasfields)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is a cool upgrade but wouldn't fit under my BBS's (17) without spacers. I am waiting for the 13" stage two kit to be released.[HR][/HR]​Your fitiment issues are being solved with the new 13" stg2 kit as you mentioned. Paul/ECS had the same fitiment issues and ended up with an AP Racing brake kit to fit under his 17" BBS wheels.
Then he went to work for ECS and now he is developing a kit that will be a lower cost, equal performance, and best fitiment yet. Yay!


----------



## zanevr6 (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (Shaka)*

so whats the difference between the ECS and the StopTech? I hear that StopTech brakes have balanced master cylinder
made specifically to fit indivisual cars, but ECS doesnt. Do u know whats that all about?


----------



## TOmy GTI 1.8 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (zanevr6)*

Where can i get the stoptech big brake Kit for a good price??


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (zanevr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so whats the difference between the ECS and the StopTech? I hear that StopTech brakes have balanced master cylinder
made specifically to fit indivisual cars, but ECS doesnt. Do u know whats that all about?[HR][/HR]​ECS units use the same size piston bores as the Stoptech units, so they are also equally matched to the master cylinder. However, its a farce -- there is no reason to match piston bore to master cylinder. Various cars use different size brakes with the SAME master cylinder, there are tons of examples.
From what I've seen (up close with StopTech brakes), you save a lot with the ECS Stg2 level kits over StopTech. ECS Stg3 is overkill for most ppl... their new Stg2+ brake kits forthcoming will beat StopTech pricing by a mile, and work equally if not better. Thats my $0.02 but dont take my word for it..
Give Tom @ ECS a call and get ALL the great details as to why their kits are superior!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (Shaka)*

I have the ECS Stage2 kit (I opted for slotted rotors) under 18" OZ SL's with 5mm spacers and absolutely love them.


----------



## GTiandrewK (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (Shaka)*

Im so jealous Shaka!


----------



## clownshow (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (stuex)*

I think the slotted looks better but I'd take either over my oe stuff!


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Review : ECS Stage 3 Porsche 993TT Brakes - WOW! (clownshow)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I think the slotted looks better but I'd take either over my oe stuff![HR][/HR]​It is funny because I've heard from some racers that they feel the slotted cooled better on the track. I'm a huge fan of slots versus holes too, but the OE Porsche rotor rings on the Stg3 come with holes CAST in, so there is little chance of them cracking. On the flip side the ECS Slotted offers reliable performance and quality... I used to have a Stg2 and it was nice!
Hope ECS releases their new 2pc front/rear kits soon... I've seen sneak previews and in-person variations... they are SWEET!!!


----------

